# burning a cd for mac with windows



## mnc80769 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello everyone , 
i'm new here and I need help of experts . 
I wanna burn on a cd rom some NRG files (1.87GB) , i need to do a bootable cd for my macintosh ibook. 
the problem is this : I'm gonna burn the cd with " Nero burning rom" with another laptop that uses windows xp (because my ibook doesn't have a cd burner , is an old Ibook g3 clamshell) and I don't know if it is possible to create a cd for Mac using windows . if yes , how do I do it ? 
Do I need to convert the nrg files in some other extension so mac os X can read it or I just need to burn the files the way they are on the blank cd ? 
Please help , i'm desperate .. 

Thanks in adavance everyone and I apologize if I posted in the wrong section .


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 20, 2006)

Are you sure you want a _bootable_ CD or do you want a _mountable_ aka _readable_ CD? So long as you don't use some godawful proprietary format, MacOS X should have no trouble reading a CD produced on a Windows machine. Just make sure that you finalize the disk.

If you want to use your Windows computer to burn a CD that will _boot_ your Mac, then you first have to have a copy of MacOS X on your Windows computer. I really don't think this is what you want. If it is, then please be clear about it.


----------



## mnc80769 (Mar 21, 2006)

MisterMe said:
			
		

> Are you sure you want a _bootable_ CD or do you want a _mountable_ aka _readable_ CD? So long as you don't use some godawful proprietary format, MacOS X should have no trouble reading a CD produced on a Windows machine. Just make sure that you finalize the disk.
> 
> If you want to use your Windows computer to burn a CD that will _boot_ your Mac, then you first have to have a copy of MacOS X on your Windows computer. I really don't think this is what you want. If it is, then please be clear about it.



Hello Mr Me , thanks for your reply .
You're right man , what i want is a" mountable aka readable CD" , sorry if I didn't express myself clearly.
Now my question is ...to do that , should I convert the files nrg. to ISO ? if yes, what is the best program ? I got "magicIso" , "ultraiso" and Nero 7. Are these programs good  enough to get the job done ? I'm very stupid in this field but how do I finalize a disk ?
thanks a lot , I appreciate your help.


----------



## mudfrog (Mar 21, 2006)

You shouldn't have to convert the files to a .iso before you burn the cd.
I've used Nero 6 to create cd's for a friend who has an apple mac and have had no problems at all with doing it.
Probably best to finalize the cd. Haven't used magicIso or ultraiso before but I know in Nero there is a check box to tick when creating the cd.
Hope that helps.

Good luck 

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## mnc80769 (Mar 21, 2006)

i'm confused now ....should i convert the files to Iso  or not ?
Thanks for your reply Rich , it surely helps        ..but some people told me to convert them and some people not ...I'm confused , what is the best way ?
since is a big file (1.87GB) I don't want to waste cds because I didn't do the right thing ...


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 21, 2006)

*mudfrog* was very clear. Do not convert to .iso. Use *Nero* to burn the CD. It should work just fine on MacOS X.


----------



## mnc80769 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks a lot dudes  I really appreciate your help .


----------

